# Δεν γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου 20% στα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών κάτω από €300



## nickel (Jan 4, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> Φίλοι, να υπενθυμίσω ότι από 1/1/2011 *δεν *γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου 20% στα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών που κόβουμε για ποσά κάτω από 300.



Κόμη, ευχαριστούμε. Το ξαναγράφω με μεγάλα γράμματα:


Από 1/1/2011 *δεν *γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου 20% στα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών που κόβουμε για ποσά από *€300* και κάτω


*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Από το 2014 γίνεται πάλι παρακράτηση από το πρώτο ευρώ*

30/4/14: Το όριο της παρακράτησης ανέβηκε ξανά στα 300 ευρώ.


----------



## anna (Jan 5, 2011)

Να υποθέσω ότι υπολογίζεται το ολικό ποσό και όχι το πληρωτέο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2011)

Άννα, όταν κόβουμε ένα δελτίο, γράφουμε αρχικά την αξία της εργασίας μας -- και πάνω σ' αυτό το ποσό υπολογίζεται το 20% που παρακρατείται ως φόρος. Το πληρωτέο βγαίνει μετά από τις προσθαφαιρέσεις φόρου, ΦΠΑ και πιθανόν ΙΚΑ, εφόσον έχουμε τέτοια κράτηση. Άρα, τα 300 ευρώ είναι το αρχικό ποσό, το πριν από προσθαφαιρέσεις.


----------



## anna (Jan 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα, Αλεξάνδρα, καλή χρονιά.
Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Γιατί το συνολικό εισόδημα, και κατ' επέκταση η επιστροφή φόρου, υπολογίζεται με βάση το άθροισμα του ολικού ποσού. Σ' αυτό περιέχεται και το ΦΠΑ. Τα λογιστήρια έχουν δώσει σαφή απάντηση;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2011)

Άννα, ποτέ στο εισόδημά μας δεν συνυπολογίζεται το ΦΠΑ. Είναι φόρος του πελάτη μας που εμείς απλώς τον αποδίδουμε στην εφορία. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να θεωρηθεί δικό μας εισόδημα;


----------



## anna (Jan 5, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο, Αλεξάνδρα. Κάτι άλλο θα είχα στο μυαλό μου.


----------



## Kalliana (Jan 7, 2011)

Και πιο αναλυτικά η είδηση εδώ: http://www.technografia.com/index.php/el/news/97--20


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2011)

Την ΠΟΛ 1054/2010 την έχει το Υπ.Οικ. εδώ: http://www.minfin.gr/content-api/f/...169a7f/application/pdf/pol1054_2010_05_10.pdf.

§ 6. Με τις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 11 του άρθρου 6 του Ν.3842/23.4.2010, η παρακράτηση του φόρου με συντελεστή είκοσι τοις εκατό (20%) στο ακαθάριστο εισόδημα από ελευθέρια επαγγέλματα, θα γίνεται στο καθαρό ποσό (χωρίς το Φ.Π.Α.) των συναλλαγών οι οποίες υπερβαίνουν τα τριακόσια (300) ευρώ. Οι παραπάνω διατάξεις, που αφορούν το όριο των 300 ευρώ ισχύουν για συναλλαγές που γίνονται από την 1.1.2011 και μετά.
Επισημαίνεται ότι, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της παραγράφου 10 του ίδιου πιο πάνω άρθρου και νόμου, το όριο αυτό των 300 ευρώ, δεν υφίσταται κατά την παρακράτηση φόρου στο εισόδημα από εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις, όταν οι επιχειρήσεις κλπ. υπόχρεοι παρακράτησης καταβάλλουν σε τρίτους, αμοιβές για οποιουδήποτε είδους παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία με αποδείξεις δαπανών, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 15 του Κ.Β.Σ.

Επομένως:
Α. Οι ΑΠΥ των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών (άρα και των μεταφραστών) με καθαρό ποσό (δηλ. προ ΦΠΑ) κάτω των 300 ευρώ δεν έχουν παρακράτηση φόρου 20%.
Β. Αναφορικά με τα ΤΠΥ η κατάσταση θέλει μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση (αφορά εταιρείες), και θα γράψω σχετικά σε αναλυτικό σημείωμα.
Γ. Όσοι πληρωθούν με Απόδειξη Επαγγελματικής Δαπάνης θα έχουν κανονικά παρακράτηση φόρου 20%, ασχέτως του ύψους τού καθαρού ποσού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2014)

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Από το 2014 επανέρχεται η παρακράτηση από το πρώτο ευρώ*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2014)

30/4/14: Το όριο της παρακράτησης ανέβηκε ξανά στα 300 ευρώ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Επομένως:
> Α. Οι ΑΠΥ των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών (άρα και των μεταφραστών) με καθαρό ποσό (δηλ. προ ΦΠΑ) κάτω των 300 ευρώ δεν έχουν παρακράτηση φόρου 20%.
> Β. Αναφορικά με τα ΤΠΥ η κατάσταση θέλει μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση (αφορά εταιρείες), και θα γράψω σχετικά σε αναλυτικό σημείωμα.


Καλημέρα. Δεν συνεχίζει να ισχύει ότι κόβουμε ΤΠΥ αθεώρητο σε επιχειρήσεις και ΑΠΥ θεωρημένη σε ιδιώτες, ακόμα και αν είμαστε ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες; Άλλαξε κάτι; Κι ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2014)

Αυτό που γράφει ο Ζαζ είναι από το 2011. Από 1/1/2013 άλλαξε το καθεστώς των αθεώρητων, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 30, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που γράφει ο Ζαζ είναι από το 2011. Από 1/1/2013 άλλαξε το καθεστώς των αθεώρητων, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι.


Πωωωπω! Έχεις δίκιο, Αλεξάνδρα μου! Κάποια δεν βλέπει μπροστά της, μάλλον! :blush:


----------

